# Testing on 7 Nov!



## Babyblues (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Firstly good luck to all of you testing soon. xxxxxxxxx

I had my 1st FET on 24/10 - testing on the 7 Nov.  very nervous.  

came back to work today to try and gain some normality instead of taking it easy at home and trying to guess if it has worked or not.  

this time feels different  - i have been drinking the pineapple juice and eating Brazil nuts like suggested (thanks girls)!!!!!  

I was wondering did any of you who have had FET get pains in your sides and lower back during 2 week wait and feel bloated and then got BFP - your comment wold be great.  

Good luck all


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi ya Babyblue 

I'm testing on the 8th Nov and I've also got bloated feeling , pains in my lower back and boobs are sore and feel like a/f is on the way  . I know this doesn't prober help you but at leased we feel the same lets hope its a BFP for us a 

Love Maddi xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Babyblues 

Welcome to the 2ww......hope you had an ok day at work.

Feel free to come and join all the others chatting on the 2ww.....i'll leave you the link and i've added you to the list too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40146.msg492235.html#msg492235

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck Babyblues and Maddi,
I test on 7th Nov too. I've read plenty of women who have the AF pains, other pains, bloatedness etc especially after EC/ET and still have gotten +ve. Not long to go before we know....
Love and hugs, Lily.


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi all,

i too will be testing on the 7th   i cant wait,  but over half way there now 

iv had all the usual things...sore (.)(.) a/f tummy pain, feel warmer, back ache and so on, but all are just the usual signs id expect when a/f is due   i would like to say that i feel very positive about it all, but i dont   just too scared to get my hopes up i think.

good luck to everyone here,  lets hope november is a lucky month for us all 

love sarah lou...xx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hiya

Bloating and af like pains are generally a good sign!! Lets hope so    good luck on your test date.

Bev


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I rarely pop onto this board but thought I'd reply as I too test on the 7th November (& my dads b'day is on 8th so I would love to give him extra special b'day pressie !!)
I'm on 5th cycle clomid (to boost as O naturally) so slightly different...

Pineapple juice & brazil nuts are supposed to be good for implantation as they contain selenium which helps make nice healthy womb environment...also drinking plenty of water (which I'm bad at remembering !!) & also keeping womb warm with either a heated wheatbag or hot water bottle...

I know only too well that early pg symptoms & AF symptoms are pretty much the same (bloated, pains, nausea, frequent peeing etc)...doesn't seem fair does it...but here's hoping that we all get some positive news this month.... 

   
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

hI LILY

LETS HOPE YOUR RIGHT 

WANT TO WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK 

LOVE MADDIX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Maddi,
I was getting worried 10dpo as I thought my (.)(.) had slightly got more comfortable, but I'm pleased to say it only lasted for a few hours and now they're painful and heavy again PHEW! It's now 11dpo, and the only thing worrying me is my tummy is flat (well as flat as can be possible) and not at all bloated. I thought bloated was a good sign?
Anyway, hope you're well and getting all the right symptoms.
Love Lily.


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everone

On 2nd cycle of donor egg IVF - should test Sat 5th Nov but hospital don't test on saturday so need to wait till Mon 7th.  ARRRRGGGHHH.  

Feeling not too bad, although a bit emotional recently, but trying to keep normal as I am at work. 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.    

Carol
xxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm testing on the 7th too and I am terrified.
This is my second attempt with donor eggs and I'm not sure I can cope with another failure. I am absolutely desperate to know and desperately over analysing every twinge! I know it is important to be postitive but feel so emotional at the moment.

Good luck everyone


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi ya Lily 

Just to let you know i called my nurse today because i was getting like tensed mussless in the bottom of my stomach and odd pains and i just wanted to check if its normal and she told me it could be that my ovaries are swollen but when i told her the pain was not from my ovaries and i could press on them and I'm not in pain she said its looking good . I also noticed last nite i started getting a dark ring around one of my boobs so lets hope its good news for both of us 

Let me know how your getting on wishing you all the luck 

love Maddi


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I was such a bad girl yesterday afternoon - done a clear blue hpt.  I thought I saw a very, very feint line but woman I work alongside said she couldn't.  Think I was just wishful thinking.

I said I wouldn't, but I went to Tesco this morning and got another pack of Clear Blue tests - will do another test tomorrow morning and one Saturday (which should be official test date but hospital cant test weekends so need to wait till Monday).

Good luck to everyone.

Carol
xxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi

im afraid we got a BFN this morning      we wish everyone else testing today lots and lots of luck

love sarah lou  xxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Really sorry Sarah Lou  
We have bad news too as I started bleeding yesterday. I cried a lot and DH just held me tight.
I've decided analysing 2ww symptoms is absolutely a waste of time. I've now had 2 that couldn't be more different to each other and they both resulted in the same. It just has to work....
Good luck to everyone else. How are you all doing?
Lots of love, Lily.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to those ladies who got BFN's   wicked  been way too busy this month 
 for me too this morning  although AF not showed up yet...I've got one month left on clomid to "boost" (ovulate naturally without it) & have made an appt with consultant to discuss starting IVF in January (paying private as still on waitlist for NHS)

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test...we want some BFP's   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi, just to up date....

after having a blood test, the result is    

we cannot believe it, neither can the hospital as we did 9 hpt's all BFN! 

so so shocked but so so over the moon!

tho id like to say how sorry i am for those who got neg's, i do know how it feels and completely feel for u, take care

lots of love

sarah lou....xxxxxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Just a quick 1 to congratulate on your BFP.
Have a happy & healthy preganancy.


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

HI SARAH lOUISE

WELL CONGRATULATIONS  YOU DONE IT WELL HAVE A NICE AND HEALTHY PREGNACY.

LILY IM SO SORRY YOU HAVE A NEGITIVE I REALLY FELL FOR YOU HUN THINGS COME IN 3'S JUST REMEMBER THAT NEXT TIME YOU WILL HAAVE A BFP .

WELL MY TURN TOMORROW IM SO SCARED I JUST HOPE AND PRAY ITS A BFP IF IT ISENT I DONT NO HOW I WILL COPE I FELL SO CONFIDENT THAT IT IS A BFP 

LOVE TO YOU ALL 


MADDI XXXXXXX


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

hope you don't mind me posting.

Sorry to everyone that got a bfn sending you lots of      .

congratulations to those that got a bfp     .

I went to the clinic to be tested and got a bfp this morning (i tested bfn last fri). Good luck to everyone still to test hope there are lots of BFPs.

love and hugs

Philippa


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

hi everyone 

i got          

at 4.15 this morning me and dh nealy fell out of bed 

love maddi xxxxxxxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

wheni got a pos i nearly fell out ov bed aswell 

congrats to all you bfp 

and hugs to the bfn  

to the girls ho are bleeding or spotting i had bleeding from day 11 and i got my poss implantation i aint over till the big fat lady sings    

and look at sarah louise 9 hpt neg went to the hospital its a poss 

take care love nikki


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Sorry to butt in over here on this thread .. I can clearly remember my 2ww and the sheer dread of testing so often pop in here for a quick look ...

Congrats to you all with BFP's ..you must all be on   

Sorry to those that have got BFN's  ...  Stay positive , dreams do come true ...   

Love
Wanda
x x x x


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

maddi,

congratulations on your BFP!  iv sent u a pm,

xxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Maddi 

Congratulations on your  

Good luck hun            

als xx


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

HI EVEERY ONE 

WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY A VERY BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SENT ME MESSAGES AND WHO HAVE HELPED AND SUPPORTEED ME THROUGH THIS AWLFULL 2WW.

I HAVE MY 1ST SCAN ON THE 24TH NOVEMBER I CAARNT WAIT ALTHO I WORRING JUST IN CASSE MY WOMB LINING ISENT THICK ENOUGH 

LOVVE MADDI XXXXXXX

WISHING YOU ALL THE LUCK


----------

